# At Long Last - My Shelly



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Had to wait until I could post on a "real" computer rather than on my phone for me to be able to post photos. I just got a new laptop this week, so here goes!

One of the very first photos I took of her. This is from Adoption Day - 2/18/14. 










Two rays of sunshine. :heart










Snoozing on my bed.










Gazing down on her minion from the 6' tall bookcase. 










Blissful relaxation.










After a session with Da Bird.










She has her silly moments.










Probably my two favorite photos of her - with me having taken almost 200 pictures of her, it's hard to choose!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, AutumnRose, nothing's showing up for me.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's weird... they are showing up for me. I uploaded my photos to the Photo Gallery, (my album is called My Shelly) and then used the BB addresses to post them. 

Maybe a mod could take a look and see if anything needs correcting?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hm. I just tried to look at the photo gallery, and when I clicked on My Shelly, it said "invalid album specified." ?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Shucks....I can't see anything either....
I was looking forward to seeing Shelly!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn Autumn. Me neither.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/94538-autumnrose74-albums3138-my-shelly.html

Here's my photo gallery link. Geez, I can't understand why my pics aren't visible. *I* can see them!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn AutumnRose, still now working. The link won't let me connect.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nothing for me either :neutral:


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

:crying :crying :crying :crying :crying

I wanted so much to show her off. I'd put up my blog link, where my photo entries with her pictures in them are set to public, but I already know that's against the rules here. 

I don't know what I am doing wrong. Doesn't help that I've been out of the "computer loop" for the past 2 years since my hard drive on my previous PC crashed - I've been doing my Internet on my phone, work computer in my spare time and my parents' computer.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

But if the pictures are on the internet, you should be able to embed them (is that against the rules too?)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I upload them to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting Then it give you a link that you copy into the load picture icon above. You have to do one a time though.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just saw this! Big, beautiful girl! It's funny, she seems elegant yet playful!


----------

